# Paul Daleys First Fight After UFC Exit.



## TomUK (Nov 22, 2009)

> *Round 3 -* Daley lands a left followed by a right that bounces Acacio's head back. Acacio shoots and pulls guard. Daley works from Acacio's guard. Daley cuts Acacio open with a left elbow. Acacio verbally submits and referee John McCarthy steps in at 3:45.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

"Thats the kind of power Paul Daley has ladies and gentlemen".

I was glad to see Paul improving other areas of his game instead of just his striking. I liked how he was working for subs from his back. Daneil Acacio's leg kick catch and punch was amazing, very anderson silva esque.

That finishing elbow was viscous. Really hope Daley ends up back in the UFC within around 2 years time.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

really wasnt that impressed.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> really wasnt that impressed.


Other than the leg kick catch and take down, Paul dominated the fight, dunno how that wasnt an impressive win. He finished off a dominant performance with a nasty elbow.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

barely managed to finish a C level opponent on some C level show and thats the guy that was supposed to be GSP's "toughest fight so far after he knocks out Koscheck"? Well atleast he didn't punch Big John or something after fight ended!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

He picked up a win. No more, no less.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

lol at the haters. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

So in 2 months he went from having a shot at being the #1 contender for the UFC Welterweight Championship and a chance to be a coach on The Ultimate Fighter...

..to fighting in a small org with a bunch of wash ups. If you're fighting on the same card as Ken Shamrock in 2010 you know you messed up bad.

I know a sucker punch is dirty, but cmon Dana. It was Josh Koscheck, I'm sure half the UFC roster and most of the audience wanted to do that at one point.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Admz said:


> So in 2 months he went from having a shot at being the #1 contender for the UFC Welterweight Championship and a chance to be a coach on The Ultimate Fighter...
> 
> ..to fighting in a small org with a bunch of wash ups. If you're fighting on the same card as Ken Shamrock in 2010 you know you messed up bad.
> 
> I know a sucker punch is dirty, but cmon Dana. It was Josh Koscheck, I'm sure half the UFC roster and most of the audience wanted to do that at one point.


I'm a big Paul Daley fan, but it's hard to pin the blame on anyone but himself for being cut, i just hope that with time Dana can see past what he did and give him another chance, Daley without any doubt would be an exciting and quality addition to the UFC in the future.

BRING BACK PAUL DALEY!


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I personally dont see Daley coming back to the UFC anytime soo, I do see him singing with bellator later this year though.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> lol at the haters. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

georgie17891 said:


> I personally dont see Daley coming back to the UFC anytime soo, I do see him singing with bellator later this year though.


or SF


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I would like to see daley vs hornbuckle myself


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> or SF


Yea why didn't SF pick him up? :confused02:

him vs. Diaz :thumbsup:


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> He picked up a win. No more, no less.


True, same as the NY Yankee's picking up a win over a college team. A win is a win.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Admz said:


> So in 2 months he went from having a shot at being the #1 contender for the UFC Welterweight Championship and a chance to be a coach on The Ultimate Fighter...
> 
> ..to fighting in a small org with a bunch of wash ups. If you're fighting on the same card as Ken Shamrock in 2010 you know you messed up bad.
> 
> I know a sucker punch is dirty, but cmon Dana. It was Josh Koscheck, I'm sure half the UFC roster and most of the audience wanted to do that at one point.


So depending on who is punching and who is punched is how to interpret rules?

I didn't know.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea why didn't SF pick him up? :confused02:
> 
> him vs. Diaz :thumbsup:





> As far as Daley is concerned his recent unruly behavior at UFC 113 may be a little too close for comfort to the scenes we saw at Strikeforce: Nashville recently. Strikeforce want to distance themselves from that incident, and also have to keep CBS executives on-side, and bringing in another ‘bad boy’ could send the wrong signals.


I think they will eventually sign him just waiting for the Dust to Clear if you know what i mean.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> I think they will eventually sign him just waiting for the Dust to Clear if you know what i mean.


Hope you're right mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

He just beat some nobody who verbally submitted to a little cut. Ummm, who cares?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Bknmax said:


>


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a funny one, does anyone know when the next event is?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> That's a funny one, does anyone know when the next event is?


Probably never


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess I'll just have to keep up on their website!:thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

If Dana brings back Daley he losses a lot of credibility, and image, so i don't see that happening. He said it: even if Daley ends up being the No 1 P4P fighter in the world, no means no.
Plus, he beat Acacio. That means nothing.
I think he imprived some areas of his game, but this win won't help his cause.
I think he will end up in SF by the end of this year or next year.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I watched the fight live via stream, it wasn't incredibly impressed. This is a guy he was supposed to beat and Daley had trouble putting him away. I give more props to Acacio for having a ridiculous chin.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

For someone that only 1 fight ago was fighting for the chance to couch and fight for the UFC WW title, i wasn't that impressed ether.....

And i have seen a lot of unprofessional fighters come and go, and a lot of childish guys...

But none of those guys im thinking of ever attempted to Attack a fighter after getting Owned....

I have no respect for this fighter... And im glad he already showed his colors


----------



## CheekyMonkey (Nov 26, 2009)

What he did was wrong..fair enough...no class at all...but what about some of the stuff other guys have done? What about your sean sherks, phil baronis and brock lesnar who are clearly just hammering steroids?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

CheekyMonkey said:


> What he did was wrong..fair enough...no class at all...but what about some of the stuff other guys have done? What about your sean sherks, phil baronis and brock lesnar who are clearly just hammering steroids?


When did Lesnar test positive for steroids?

All I can say about Paul Daley is that I hope eventually what he did happens to him. I think he is a pretty good fighter, although this fight was a bad one for him, and that in the UFC he would have never been the champ but would have some great fights. At the end of the day though he broke one of those rules that sticks with you forever. Like Gamburyan faking a hand touch at the beggining of a fight, kissing Heath Herring in a staredown, or Kongo's revenge nut shots. 

Ok, so those are apples to oranges, but still they are golden rules broken and people remember those. It will probably be 5 years or so, and a lot of being really humble and shutting his mouth, before people ever really forgive and forget.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

phil baroni punched a ref like 4 times off his back lol...was a bad call from the ref...Danzig-Wiman reminded me of that abit.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You mean a guy fighting the ref because of how confused he is?:thumb02:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

CheekyMonkey said:


> What he did was wrong..fair enough...no class at all...but what about some of the stuff other guys have done? What about your sean sherks, phil baronis and brock lesnar who are clearly just hammering steroids?


Brock Lesnar doesn't use steroids. While the WWE didn't have a drug testing policy, the NCCA and NFL do. He never failed a test there. He would have had mandatory testing at Minnesota. The guy has been huge since high school. He may be a genetic freak, and has admitted to have had a problem with pain pills, but he's not a juicer. It's not like he grew from a 205lber to a giant HW like Ubereem.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And Brock is probably using pain pills cause of his illness!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> And Brock is probably using pain pills cause of his illness!


He said he's not.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I'm confused!:confused02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

CheekyMonkey said:


> What he did was wrong..fair enough...no class at all...but what about some of the stuff other guys have done? What about your sean sherks, phil baronis and brock lesnar who are clearly just hammering steroids?


 
NOt only do u not know 100% if they do take steroids, but that still isn't the same as punching someone in the Head 10 sec clearly after the bell....

He (and many other things) are the reason MMA events are still not allowed in NY, and it just slows down the growing process of the sport when you give retards reasons to hate our awesome sport....

And Daley looked like a Balls for Brains / Out of control Human deadly weapon lol....


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> And Brock is probably using pain pills cause of his illness!


he was but he isn't anymore, there was a vid of him talking about it awhile ago and how he got off them cold turkey and whatnot, sounded pretty intense. ill post it for you if i can find it.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

mohammadmoofty said:


> he was but he isn't anymore, there was a vid of him talking about it awhile ago and how he got off them cold turkey and whatnot, sounded pretty intense. ill post it for you if i can find it.


They won't want it. People that post irreponsible rumors like that as fact are not exactly worried about truth.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, some people just don't think about what is truth or fiction!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, some people just don't think about what is truth or fiction!


He was talking about you genius. You're the one that said he is still taking pain pills, even though there was no evidence to support your claim.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I got that from an earlier quote and didn't start that!:bye02:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I got that from an earlier quote and didn't start that!:bye02:


Nice try, but the proof is in the thread. You were the first one to say he is currently taking pain pills. You were the only one to say it in this thread. Then you make a comment about people not caring about truth or fiction, when it was you who brought up the fiction.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why is everyone a jack-ass towards me when I was just repeating what everyone else said in the forum?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Why is everyone a jack-ass towards me when I was just repeating what everyone else said in the forum?


No one else said it that's why.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, someone said that Brock was taking pain pills, he may not be now but I wasn't running with it!:thumbsdown:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, someone said that Brock was taking pain pills, he may not be now but I wasn't running with it!:thumbsdown:


Yes you said it. If anyone else said it, then just quote it. Since you won't be able to I doubt I'll have to hear about it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

FINE, I MESSED UP! ARE YOU HAPPY?!:bye02:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> FINE, I MESSED UP! ARE YOU HAPPY?!:bye02:


We could have saved a lot of time if you just admitted that from the beginning.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I never like admitting when I'm wrong!:bye02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

thx for posting.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Usually by this time one of the administrators would've said that I've gotten off topic!:thumbsdown:


----------

